# What does a great sex life look like to you?



## BedroomWarrior (Sep 22, 2013)

Hey everyone,
I've read a lot of posts about sexless marriage and issues that people are facing. What i'm curious about is what does a great sex life look like? If you could choose, what are the 3 top elements that would need to be in a great sex life? What does a great sex life look like to you?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Desire (mutual and intense), playfulness (encompasses enthusiasm, attentiveness, variety, and skill), and frequency (well-matched; in our case, daily).


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Desire (mutual and intense), playfulness (encompasses enthusiasm, attentiveness, variety, and skill), and frequency (well-matched; in our case, daily).


:iagree: Very well said MarriedbutHappy!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Desire (mutual and intense), playfulness (encompasses enthusiasm, attentiveness, variety, and skill), and frequency (well-matched; in our case, daily).



Couldn't of said it better myself.:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I can't say.....I've never known better than what I had but I can say I am going to know what it looks like before I die.......


----------



## forgiven (Jun 29, 2013)

I would have to say I am the most fulfilled and satisfied when I know I have made my wife feel loved, secure and beautiful!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

forgiven said:


> I would have to say I am the most fulfilled and satisfied when I know I have made my wife feel loved, secure and beautiful!



If I wasn't happily married and you were available I'd proposition you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*When you and your wife experience unrestrained love and sex from the heart and the core of your souls, then there just ain't nothing better in this whole wide world! Enough said!*


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

If you had asked me 20 years ago I could have answered this 

Now I have no idea


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Sex 1x every day, 7 days per week and something different every time for the both of us.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

It's been so long, I really couldn't tell you.  CuddleBug, you have NO idea how much I envy you!


----------



## forgiven (Jun 29, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> If I wasn't happily married and you were available I'd proposition you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok This is creeping me out! This is a guy blog, so I want to get this straight, I'm not gay! Or are you a woman posting on a guy site?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> Sex 1x every day, 7 days per week and something different every time for the both of us.



WOW:whip::absolut::yay:


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

BedroomWarrior said:


> If you could choose, what are the 3 top elements that would need to be in a great sex life?


Respect (for each other)
Ongoing desire (for each other)
Honest and open Communication 



BedroomWarrior said:


> What does a great sex life look like to you?


It looks like a flood of creamy white skin, shapely hips and the curve of a back sliding out from under a flowing cascade of long brown hair.... 

:rofl:

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *When you and your wife experience unrestrained love and sex from the heart and the core of your souls, then there just ain't nothing better in this whole wide world! Enough said!*


The absolute truth.

It's like a cosmic connection.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> The absolute truth.
> 
> It's like a cosmic connection.


Wayward spouses and their OM/OW will disagree.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

1.) Mutual respect
2.) Mutual attraction/desire/lust
3.) Open and honest communication
4.) Variety/open-mindedness/no inhibitions
5.) Both parties giving exactly what the other wants/needs


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Wayward spouses and their OM/OW will disagree.


I don't see what that has to do with the question that was asked because I personally was not talking about waywards or OM/OW.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

To me it looks like it was when we were dating. Sex is the result of strong emotions felt about each other. It is described using emotional terms like desire, lust, passion...

Rather than a reward/punishment system of balance where it becomes a commodity to be traded or exchanged within a monopoly environment where the low desire partner ends up artificially jacking up the cost just because you want them more than they want you sexually and found they can get you to give more by leveraging your sex life into a business exchange of supply and demand...


----------



## forgiven (Jun 29, 2013)

Racer said:


> To me it looks like it was when we were dating. Sex is the result of strong emotions felt about each other. It is described using emotional terms like desire, lust, passion...
> 
> Rather than a reward/punishment system of balance where it becomes a commodity to be traded or exchanged within a monopoly environment where the low desire partner ends up artificially jacking up the cost just because you want them more than they want you sexually and found they can get you to give more by leveraging your sex life into a business exchange of supply and demand...


----------



## forgiven (Jun 29, 2013)

scarletbegonias said:


> a great sex life to me is when i trust enough to orgasm.when i'm not feeling sexy yet feel open to letting him show me i am.when i whisper his name and tell him i need him without feeling inhibited.when he can put his hands all over my body and not fear being brushed away.it's great when he goes through his day knowing without a doubt that i will be there waiting for him to touch me and love me when he gets home.when we can tell each other exactly what we need even though we don't have to say it...we just speak it for the sexiness.
> When it doesn't matter how many times we've done it in a week bc we're so satisfied on every possible level regardless of intercourse count.a great sex life is when he can touch me however and whenever he wants and i feel intensely loved instead of used.
> 
> 
> ...





why are women on this site for men!!!!! Get off and let the men talk!!!


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

Three words, on demand blowjobs.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh excuse me...I think I heard a call for MORE WOMEN to respond on this thread....ahem....

A great sex life for me means we both get to expand our sexual and intimacy abilities through lots and lots of practice.


----------



## Quant (Jul 15, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh excuse me...I think I heard a call for MORE WOMEN to respond on this thread....ahem....
> 
> A great sex life for me means we both get to expand our sexual and intimacy abilities through lots and lots of practice.


Yes practicing on the wife is fun.:smthumbup:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

forgiven said:


> why are women on this site for men!!!!! Get off and let the men talk!!!


Ok. I understand the frustration of not having the sex life you want makes you an angry person lashing out at women. There ya go,comment deleted. Now you can talk
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Two words: Mutual interest.


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

forgiven said:


> why are women on this site for men!!!!! Get off and let the men talk!!!


Um...if you want to know how to get a great sex life *out of a woman*, you might...I dunno...ask a woman.

Just saying.

I don't always LIKE what the women say, and I FREQUENTLY don't agree with what they say about men, but I can't say they don't know what they are talking about...


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

What does a great sex life look like to me?
A HD husband + willingness + cooperativeness

I will take care the rest.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

A willingness to appreciate and address each others sexual needs over the long haul.
No inhibitions...both spouses just loosing themselves in the passion....no holding back. 
Teasing, playfulness, lots of foreplay, touching, spontaneity, initiation by both spouses.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

A willing female. Its starting to get to a point where it doesn't matter if she started off female....


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

What does a great sex life look like to you?

Everything that's already been posted, plus I would add *spontaneity*. The ability for either partner to initiate and not fear being turned down.


----------



## heyheyitschrish (Jan 17, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Desire (mutual and intense), playfulness (encompasses enthusiasm, attentiveness, variety, and skill), and frequency (well-matched; in our case, daily).


Same here!!!


----------



## BedroomWarrior (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, there are some really insightful answers here from both men and women. It was also great finding out that communication was a reoccuring element in some of the answers. I guess I need to brush up on my communication skills!


----------

